# Alcohol license. Where do I get one?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Where can I get the license and where can I buy the alcohol?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Look for the A&E stores, they are at malls like Ibn Battuta and they will give you an application form. Google African and Eastern Dubai and that should give you all the details of where they are.


----------



## KMAus (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure you also purchase a dose of patience along with the AED160 application fee. Mine has taken 7 weeks and counting. Any booze shop Barracuda, MMI or A&E should be able to get the application done for you I think.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Been to those malls but did not notice any booze shops
Maybe I need an optician more than the alcohol.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The shop at ibn battuta is at the IBN Battuta Gate Hotel end just outside the mall entrance and around the corner.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There's an A&E at Marina Walk next to the car park entrance. Or drive to Barracuda in Umm Al Quimm - you don't need a licence to buy alcohol there and it is far cheaper than buying it in Dubai. (Legally tho you still need to get a licence to drink in your own home)


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Is it true that I need a salary certificate that is attested from Dubai Police? That's what they told me when I went to A+E in Marina Walk, seems too much hassle.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I had to take a No Objection Letter from my employer stating my salary and A&E sent it to the police. The police decide how much alcohol you can buy a month from A&E depending on your salary. No hassle at all. Course, you can always buy as much as you want from Baracuda.


----------



## starverry (Aug 13, 2011)

There's a new A&E just open in Dubai Marina Mall too


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Does that mean that till I get the license I can buy alcohol but can not drink it?
Weird!


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Found tbe store at the Dubai Mall
Thank you for pointing me in the right durection
The requirements are many
Letter from police, rent agreenent with RERA stamp, passport with visa and payment of the fee
My guess is it will take a long time to get one

Is the license a legal requirement to enter a bar or only to drink at a bar?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

The license is a legal requirement to drink anywhere or even be in possession of alcohol.

If you go to a bar and drink - legally, you should have a license. No one will check until something goes wrong - then you're screwed if you don't have one.

If you purchase alcohol from a place which doesn't require you to show your license and then get pulled over while transporting it or have it at home and the police comes into your house for some reason - you're screwed if you don't have a license.

If you are able to get the license - just get it. It'll avoid any of the 'what if' situations and at that point the paperwork won't look all that bad.


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

ipguy said:


> Found tbe store at the Dubai Mall
> Thank you for pointing me in the right durection
> The requirements are many
> Letter from police, rent agreenent with RERA stamp, passport with visa and payment of the fee
> ...


hey, where is the store in Dubai Mall? i tried looking for it. Could u plz give precise directions. many thanx


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on guys, just go to Ajman store I can guide u, u can get as much as u want and all brands , very cheap and u don't need any letter, I can help on this


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

It is in the lower level. Parking level, a couple of levels below the supermarket and one kevel below the dry cleaner
Just us any person working at the mall


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

tarek.m2day said:


> Come on guys, just go to Ajman store I can guide u, u can get as much as u want and all brands , very cheap and u don't need any letter, I can help on this


@tarek: its not about buying or whr u can get cheap liquor. Its about being on the right side of law. If u r caught in possesion of liquor without a valid permit, u can end up in jail.

@ipguy: thanx mate for the directions. Found one nearer to home in IBN batuta.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

nkcomp said:


> @tarek: its not about buying or whr u can get cheap liquor. Its about being on the right side of law. If u r caught in possesion of liquor without a valid permit, u can end up in jail.
> 
> @ipguy: thanx mate for the directions. Found one nearer to home in IBN batuta.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Quite - sorry to harp on about this but it is important. You cannot consume, own, transport alcohol without a licence. Doesn't matter who you are - resident, tourist it all applies. Google or search in here and you'll see considerable discussion about it. Clearly since so many people (a significant proportion of tourists for example) do habitually break the law and do not end up in jail/court, the authorities do not necessarily specifically target this infraction but like with anything else, if you are stopped for something else, they'll throw the book at you.


----------

